# Is eco earth ok for leopard geckos



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi i have been reading up on eco earth and when my leopard gecko is bigger i was considering moving her from paper towels to eco earth. Would this be ok or not because i dont want to cause impaction but at the same time i want my gecko to be able to dig. I know not to use sand and never will but i just want to be double sure before i make my final decision whether it would be safe or not.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Not really no, as it holds too much moisture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

No, it's a terrible substrate. You will see some people recommending it but it really is useless. You say you won't use sand but a sand based mix(including clay and soil) is the best thing you can use. Impaction isn't down to the substrate you use but the rest of your substrate.


----------



## Valaryan (Oct 28, 2017)

I always question the impaction theory. Because if it's real then how are all of these animals surviving in the wild if they die at the mere sight of loose substrate? Just thinking out loud.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

well thanks for the advice but i love my gecko to much to let something like that to happen il just keep her on paper towels to be on the safe side thanks for your time all the same


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

If you love your gecko then allow your gecko to live as naturally as it should be in the wild...... they like to dig, they are born diggers..... you are not allowing your gecko to dig by using paper towels, thats like not allowing a child to play because you love the child so much you are too scared of it hurting itself whilst playing..... Same thing


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

yes but then what can i use that wont cause impaction im only trying to do whats best without the chance of her dying i get where your coming from dont get me wrong but what else can i do without that happening


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

good quality top soil and childrens play sand.... mixed up.. i added a little clay to mine too


you could use the earthpro arid by arcadia instead of the top soil, and mix that with play sand too if you wanted


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

It’s actually not a good idea to use soil as can have stuff in it that can harm your lizard. We’ve even been looking at reptile safe fertiliser for our plants we ad into our vivariums. 
I will search what I used in mine and get back to you as it was brilliant for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

If you go on SWELL you can actually but LeoLife desert sand mix for your leopard, there is also makes of sand by, ProRep, Exo Terra, Zoo med, Lucky reptile, Pettex and so on. There’s lots there for you too look at  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

im happy to wait to find the right idea i just want to get it right the first time for her sake not mine


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Xemas said:


> well thanks for the advice but i love my gecko to much to let something like that to happen il just keep her on paper towels to be on the safe side thanks for your time all the same





Xemas said:


> yes but then what can i use that wont cause impaction im only trying to do whats best without the chance of her dying i get where your coming from dont get me wrong but what else can i do without that happening





Xemas said:


> Hi i have been reading up on eco earth and when my leopard gecko is bigger i was considering moving her from paper towels to eco earth. Would this be ok or not because i dont want to cause impaction but at the same time i want my gecko to be able to dig. I know not to use sand and never will but i just want to be double sure before i make my final decision whether it would be safe or not.





elishacoombes9 said:


> It’s actually not a good idea to use soil as can have stuff in it that can harm your lizard. We’ve even been looking at reptile safe fertiliser for our plants we ad into our vivariums.
> I will search what I used in mine and get back to you as it was brilliant for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually soil is fine if you buy it from a garden centre.



Xemas said:


> im happy to wait to find the right idea i just want to get it right the first time for her sake not mine


It's a myth that sand causes impaction. Please read this: Loose substrates & the myth of gut compaction.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

From what I know and have been told. Even buying plants from a garden centre and adding directly to a viv isn’t a good idea which is why I’ve always cleaned them off completely and replanted in my bottom I use as they put all sorts of things in it that can harm your lizard. (Crested gecko viv)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

elishacoombes9 said:


> From what I know and have been told. Even buying plants from a garden centre and adding directly to a viv isn’t a good idea which is why I’ve always cleaned them off completely and replanted in my bottom I use as they put all sorts of things in it that can harm your lizard. (Crested gecko viv)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But loads of leo & beardie keepers use a sand/soil mix with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

I’ve never risked buying from a garden centre because of everything added to it. Which is great for plants but not for animals, I’ve been told it’s harmful. Never know I could be wrong as could all the people who’ve said to me over the years. But all the years I’ve had lizards/amphibians we’ve only brought stuff made especially for them. I personally haven’t and wouldn’t risk it unless it’s made specifically for the animal itself just in case anything were to happen to them and it’s on me for going against what I’ve been told. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

ok thank you i will have a look into it i wont put her on the substrate yet as she is only 10 weeks old and i want to make sure shes a little older first then i will gladly put her on it thanks for your time seriously


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

Xemas said:


> ok thank you i will have a look into it i wont put her on the substrate yet as she is only 10 weeks old and i want to make sure shes a little older first then i will gladly put her on it thanks for your time seriously


didnt realise was so young, probably are better off as you are on paper towels for now, no need to rush


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Xemas said:


> well thanks for the advice but i love my gecko to much to let something like that to happen il just keep her on paper towels to be on the safe side thanks for your time all the same



Counter intuitive.


You love your gecko so much you are forcing it to live in a sterile environment where its natural behaviour and habits are restricted.


If you loved your gecko, you would be ensuring the setup was spot on and the diet and care were first class.


A firm-pressed mix of clay, sand and soil would provide the best substrate for a Leo ancater to its natural behaviour. In a proper/correctly run setup with good husbandry that is not going to be an impaction risk., not even close.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

elishacoombes9 said:


> I’ve never risked buying from a garden centre because of everything added to it. Which is great for plants but not for animals, I’ve been told it’s harmful. Never know I could be wrong as could all the people who’ve said to me over the years. But all the years I’ve had lizards/amphibians we’ve only brought stuff made especially for them. I personally haven’t and wouldn’t risk it unless it’s made specifically for the animal itself just in case anything were to happen to them and it’s on me for going against what I’ve been told.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you get soil you want lime free and sterlised (unless going bioactive)
You buy a quality one rather than a cheap one with additives... its about looking at the packaging.


And a LOT of stuff "especially made" for them is a complete con.... reptile sand, reptile carpet, resin hides....


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Azastral said:


> Counter intuitive.
> 
> 
> You love your gecko so much you are forcing it to live in a sterile environment where its natural behaviour and habits are restricted.
> ...


Mind you, the op's gecko is only a baby, so maybe it's a little early for loose substrate?



Xemas said:


> ok thank you i will have a look into it i wont put her on the substrate yet as she is only 10 weeks old and i want to make sure shes a little older first then i will gladly put her on it thanks for your time seriously


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

well what i was thinking of doing was waiting till she is around 4-5 months old then i was going to go for ProRep Leo Life Substrate after having a look around just hope its a decent enough substrate


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Xemas said:


> well what i was thinking of doing was waiting till she is around 4-5 months old then i was going to go for ProRep Leo Life Substrate after having a look around just hope its a decent enough substrate


Sounds like a good plan. There are plenty of other substrates, but Leo Life will be ideal.


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

im glad its a decent substrate and will work long term i will be honest this has given me a headache but its all been worth it to find something that works:lol:


----------



## Apocalypto1949 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Eco Earth for leopard geckos*

Xemas,
I will disagree with those opposing Eco Earth. I have used it for years with my geckos and the results are excellent. The only substrate I find relatively superior to Eco Earth is a natural organic mix seeded with a good cleaner crew.
Some Eco Earth benefits are, not necessarily in this order:
Super cheap, lasts for months.
Harmless to the digestive system if ingested.
Easy to clean (just lift the waste with a plastic fork).
Allows for very efficient control of humidity
Allows for localized humid hide
Looks and is natural
Geckos can dig as they please and females lay their eggs in it without pa problem.
There are more but I think these should be enough. Go for it, by all means.


----------



## Hugo7 (Jul 5, 2018)

That’s the thing, they are in the wild AND they live in rocky areas, leopard geckos avoid sand


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

thats what i thought when i read on it further sand/clay is not what they are use to plus i have had 5 experts even zoos who keep their geckos on eco earth without problems


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hugo7 said:


> That’s the thing, they are in the wild AND they live in rocky areas, leopard geckos avoid sand


Not true. They live among rocks AND sand and dry soil.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I believe the reason why people dont recommend eco earth is more to do with the humidity traits rather than its consistency/makeup.
Leos need to have localised humidty peaks, having the whole viv more humid isnt right for them. If you completely dry the eco earth out to avoid this, it then tends to become dusty and loose.

Thats why sand/soil/clay content is recommended, to bind it together more and give more of a scrubland dried earth feel rather than very loose dirt.


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

tbh i have seen a few you tubers use eco earth without issues one called channel called Leopard Gecko and shes had them on it for years without issue so if its so bad why hasn't she had any problems but thats just me raising a point not to cause a debate


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

And thats fine, people keep them on newspaper with plastic pots for hides too and some have no issues... 



The point is, if you are looking for recommended methods, the ones that are -most- suitable for an animal, in this case a leopard gecko, then eco earth isnt it.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Xemas said:


> tbh i have seen a few you tubers use eco earth without issues one called channel called Leopard Gecko and shes had them on it for years without issue so if its so bad why hasn't she had any problems but thats just me raising a point not to cause a debate





Azastral said:


> And thats fine, people keep them on newspaper with plastic pots for hides too and some have no issues...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, if you are looking for recommended methods, the ones that are -most- suitable for an animal, in this case a leopard gecko, then eco earth isnt it.


Yes, it can be used dry. No, it isn't recommended as the ideal substrate. Better than paper, but still not ideal.


----------



## Bryant 2003 (Jul 12, 2021)

Many people diss the substrate but everyone of my reptiles lives on it and i have hever had problems. It stays dry and can be moist only if u MAKE it moist, it comfier than paper towel or slate, and my geckos love being able to dig and exercise. There have been times a gecko ingests some but it never hurts them.


----------



## Opheliaismyleopardgecko (Mar 16, 2021)

Xemas said:


> yes but then what can i use that wont cause impaction im only trying to do whats best without the chance of her dying i get where your coming from dont get me wrong but what else can i do without that happening


Hi I use Arcadia Earthmix arid for my 9 month leopard gecko and she loves it. She has eaten some of it occasionally while hunting but not had a problem so far, so far just comes out the other end.


----------



## Opheliaismyleopardgecko (Mar 16, 2021)

Xemas said:


> tbh i have seen a few you tubers use eco earth without issues one called channel called Leopard Gecko and shes had them on it for years without issue so if its so bad why hasn't she had any problems but thats just me raising a point not to cause a debate


 I have seen her too but she is currently using the same thing as I am however the eco earth did work for her too before she changed


----------

